# Recommend a truly exceptional coffee - especially for milk based drinks



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

So I mainly make milk based drinks for family and the wife, and so more often than not I find myself also having a flat white or a latte.

I havent tried many beans yet, barring a lovely El Salvador Finca Escocia which is lovely, and a bella barista bean which is slightly less to my taste but still nice.

I've heard good things about Italian Job from Rave so will try that too, but what I wanted to know is:

If you've had a truly exceptional coffee this year, what was it/where from please?

I'd like to find some gems!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

For a traditional toffee, chocolate lovely latte try this ..

http://www.foundrycoffeeroasters.com/shop/fresh-coffee-beans/finca-las-meninas-el-salvador/

or this

https://www.thecoffeehopper.com/product/215/archetype.htm

or this

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/brazil-fazenda-cachoeira-da-grama-yellow-bourbon-pulped-natural


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Wahana Estates has really been my highlight of a 12 month span.


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> For a traditional toffee, chocolate lovely latte try this ..
> 
> http://www.foundrycoffeeroasters.com/shop/fresh-coffee-beans/finca-las-meninas-el-salvador/
> 
> ...


Thanks, will take a look at those. Saw a thread on the foundry one so might try that first.


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

Scotford said:


> Wahana Estates has really been my highlight of a 12 month span.


Where is that from? Thanks


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

np123 said:


> Where is that from? Thanks


Its from the Wahana Estate in Sumatra. I've really enjoyed it roasted by a few roasters the past year but most a tad over first crack.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

I used to buy Londinium coffee, which were virtually all pretty decent single estates... The supply ended and I tried lots of new roasters, I roasted some for myself too... But by sheer accident, a friend picked up a bag of SquareMile Sweetshop, which is a blend of complementary Ethiopian beans.

I think that this is particularly nice in milk. It looks quite expensive, but it is packed in 350 gram bags rather than the usual 250 grams, so it is on a par with HasBean, but cheaper than others like Volcano (which I have also had quite a good go at).

So my recommendation is Sweetshop


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I do like this one.

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/brazil-fazenda-cachoeira-da-grama-yellow-bourbon-pulped-natural


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Rwanda Gisuma from my local roaster The Blending Room - In milk: Super sweet bakewell tart. Yummy yum yummy!

Near on identical to the Rwanda Gashonga Falcon sourced last season (same bean, same processing method, different washing station).

http://www.theblendingroom.co.uk/shop/rwanda-gisuma/


----------



## julesee (Aug 12, 2014)

Ill go with board favourite Sweet Bourbon by Coffee Compass.... my favourite so far in the year I have been making my own coffee


----------



## julesee (Aug 12, 2014)

Scotford said:


> Its from the Wahana Estate in Sumatra. I've really enjoyed it roasted by a few roasters the past year but most a tad over first crack.


Scotford this one right? http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/roasted-origin-coffee/sumatra-wahana-500g.html


----------

